# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour Cần Giờ - Thăm chiến khu rừng xác. Gọi 0913881598

## hoabinhtourist.hcm

_CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH_
*THĂM CHIẾN KHU RỪNG XÁC*
Thời gian : 1 ngày
Phương tiện : Đi ,về bằng xe
 
* Buổi Sáng* Xe và HDV công ty HÒA BÌNH TOURIST  đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn , khởi hành đi Cần Giờ. Quý khách dừng chân dùng điểm tâm sáng , tiếp tục lộ trình. Qua *phà Bình Khánh* và *cầu Dần Xây* đến *lâm viên Cần Giờ*, Quý khách ngồi xuồng máy vào rừng rừng sát Cần Giờ nơi được công nhận là khu dự trử sinh quyển thế giới, 
Quý khách thâm nhập vào cuộc sống thiên nhiên chan hòa với không khí trong lành, *nghe giới thiệu về hệ sinh thái trong rừng ngập mặn, tham quan vườn thú hoang dã, khu nuôi cá sấu, heo rừng, mèo rừng, rái cá* ... vui nhộn với những trò biểu diễn, chọc phá của nhiều loài khỉ đang sống thành bầy đàn ở trong rừng. *Xuồng máy tiếp tục đưa đoàn đi trên kinh rạch, tham quan rừng ngập mặn Cần Giờ, chiến khu Rừng Sác*. Nghe giới thiệu về thủy triều vùng cửa song,*Chiến Khu Rừng Sác* . Quý khách dùng cơm trưa.
*BUỔI CHIỀU: CẦN GIỜ  - TRUNG TÂM TP.HCM (65 Km)*
Quý khách tắm biển tại *bãi Phi Lao*, *mò bắt nghêu, nếu nước cạn*. Tại đây, Quý khách còn được thưởng thức nhiều món hải sản rất tươi ngon, giá cả phải chăng, của ngư dân địa phương đánh bắt.*Viếng Hưng Cần Tự, lăng Ông Thủy Tướng (cá Ông)*, *ghé chợ Cần Giờ* mua hải sản. Đoàn trở về trung tâm TP.HCM, chia tay tạm biệt. Hẹn ngày tái ngộ cùng Quý Khách.     *“ HOA BINH TOURIST CHÚC QUÝ KHÁCH MỘT CHUYẾN ĐI VUI VẺ”*

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI :*  *550.000đ/khách*
_Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 25 khách_
 
*Giá tour bao gồm*

*Không bao gồm*


 Xe đời mới máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan.
 Ăn uống bao gồm: 1 bữa ăn chính tiêu chuẩn 120,000đ/người.
 Phí tham quan theo chương trình.
 HDV vui vẻ, nhiệt tình chuyên nghiệp.
 Bảo hiểm du lịch theo quy định (mức bồi thường tối đa 10.000.000đ/vụ). 
 Nón, nước suối, khăn lạnh

 Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình: điện thoại, giặt ủi, vui chơi giải trí ngoài chương trình.
 thuế VAT


*Trẻ Em*


Dưới  05 tuổi miễn phí.
 Từ 06 – 11 tuổi mua 50% giá tour (xe một ghế ngồi, một phấn ăn, vé tham quan, ngủ chung với bố mẹ.
 Từ 12 tuổi trở lên: giá vé người lớn.          








 






 *Mọi nhu cầu vui long liên hệ.*
*CÔNG TY TỔ CHỨC HỘI NGHỊ, SỰ KIỆN VÀ DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ HÒA BÌNH*
*Trụ sở chính: 42 Phan Văn Trị, Đống Đa, Hà Nội*
*VP làm việc: Số 39 Phố An trạch I, Đoàn Thị Điểm, Đống Đa, HN*
*VP đại diện Tp. Hồ Chí Minh: Số 13 Đường Cù Lao, phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận – T.p HCM*
*T: (08)35171797 , 35171252, 35170572*
*F: (08) 35170447*
*M: 0913.881.598 Mr.Đức Thắng*
*E:* *Tours.hcm@hoabinhtourist.com** Y:Hoabinhtourist.hcm2*
*www.hoabinhtourist.com; www.tochucsukienvietnam.com*

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Tour Cần Giờ khởi hành hằng tuần .

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Trải nghiệm việt cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới/

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

du lịch hè cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Việt cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Úp cho ngày mới.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Việt cùng Hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá Việt cùng hoabinhtourist.

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

du xuân cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du xuân cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Du lịch tết cùng Hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Khám phá phương nam cùng hoabinhtourist

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới

----------


## hoabinhtourist.hcm

Up cho ngày mới

----------

